# PE Review Course in the Bay Area



## yoni (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello,

Does anyone know about a good course for the PE exam in the Bay Area for OCT. 2010 Exam?

Thanks,

Jonathan


----------



## playboyman007 (Aug 15, 2010)

I believe most review courses has already started.

My first class was yesterday.


----------



## yoni (Aug 20, 2010)

playboyman007 said:


> I believe most review courses has already started.
> My first class was yesterday.



Hi. Thanks for replying.

It is true, most courses have already started. I was thinking to join the PPI course for which I have already missed 3 classes. I guess that if your course only had one class so far it is a better option for me.

Can you please give me more information about the course? Thanks,

Jonathan


----------

